# What are your plans or goals for next season?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Since we've had a truncated season this year (and where I live, at least, we're getting late-season dumps. Grrrrr), maybe we can distract ourselves a little by thinking about next season. What are your goals? What trick or technique do you want to work on? What were you intending to do this season that you never got around to?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I was going to formally announce my retirement from being the driving force of gear reviews, that's not happening. So I'm going to go physically punish my body from opening day till closing day because I have to do all of the 2021 reviews I didn't then all the 2022 reviews which means my goal of retiring and being able to ride my own equipment is now over. FML. Other than that I'd like to get miller flips and hand plants back and I'm doing what I can now to build up the muscles I need for that since all I have is time. I'd also like to actually use the Indy Pass and go to all the small resorts I didn't, but lets see where I'm at financially for that because I honestly have a feeling I'm going to be working as a snow carnie to get a pass. Sad and depressing? Just being real.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Have about 10 pto days that are not gonna be used now since our season ended and we're on lockdown so no summer trips to use pto on for the forseeable future, so I got a feeling im gonna be able to stack a lot of riding days together next year, I usually do about 50 days a year, maybe try to hit 70 , this is all assuming my company and job is still around by then


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

FFS, this is driving me crazy. When you buy new equipment at the beginning of the 2019/2020 season, are you buying 2019 gear or 2020 gear?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I had 2 1/2 bad seasons because of a knee problem that turned out to be a tight IT band. (side note: that's now two chronic physical ailments I've had that turned out to be easily curable when I finally grabbed a brain and visited a physio.) Anyway, I finally got all my mojo back this season and was on track for new highs when, well, you know...

But I've not been practicing things like switch riding, buttering, penguin walk, manuals, and such stuff that you don't normally do while riding unless you make a point of doing it. This upcoming season, I'm going to take the time to get these techniques back.

I'm also going to go to the Whistler Demo Centre several times and burn my way through all their boards. I'm not going to just buy boards on a whim any more. The EJack taught me that I don't know shit about boards and I need to do my homework.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I will try to get in more days on snow next year and I'll be even more focused on having fun when riding.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Definitely trying to get as many days on the snow as possible. 
Proper days, less wine, more riding. 
Riding switch, small/medium jumps. 
Ride my boards back to back to learn more about what works for me. 
And make up on the wine on the evening.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I was just at the point where my knee surgery from the ACL/Meniscus tear two years ago was no longer bothering me and my leg and knee were getting a lot stronger when this season ended. I was lapping the park working my way up to the bigger jumps and boxes/rails, so I'll probably do that.

Also I've been meaning to flip the bindings on a very directional board to force myself to work on further improving my switch riding since I was holding off on that due to my knee. Now I can't even get on my splitboard because the forest service has closed public lands to all uphill travel. It makes sense from an emergency responder perspective, but I'm bummed.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Donutz said:


> But I've not been practicing things like switch riding, buttering, penguin walk, manuals, and such stuff that you don't normally do while riding unless you make a point of doing it. This upcoming season, I'm going to take the time to get these techniques back.


I want to learn the penguin walk! I also adore riding with my kids and we went "off piste riding" this year and did "trees". More of that  . I also went riding with Unsuspected and his better half. The first time I rode with actual snowboarders... that was so much fun. More of that 

Already stoked on next season...


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Back to Japan, might try Niseko but keen to have a look at Nozawa Onsen, Northern US/Canada maybe, have family in Massachusetts so based out of there I guess and a local Aus/NZ trip.........optimistic maybe but see what the new world brings I guess in terms of travel and costs.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Donutz said:


> FFS, this is driving me crazy. When you buy new equipment at the beginning of the 2019/2020 season, are you buying 2019 gear or 2020 gear?


The last year is always the year you're buying so if you bought a 19/20 it's a 2020, if you bought 18/19 then it's 19.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Depending on when this flu business ends, I might try to get down to Argentina for three or four weeks to check out Las Lenas. If not I should have six weeks to spend in the Austrian alps around December.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So many goals...

-get out there 20-30 days again
-try out splitboarding with my gf
-get better at riding the trees
-get more comfortable in the air and with drops.
-Try getting 180s and maybe 360s down
-Spend more time riding in the trees
-Mess around with things like butters and play with small rail features
But mostly...
-keep enjoying this silly hobby/sport and being thankful that I'm still able to do it after what my body has been through. Lots of work ahead of me in the off season to set things up.

I still need to decide what pass stuff I'm going to end up going with. I'm honestly not sure but I really want to spend at least a week at jay again this season.



vodkaboarder said:


> Depending on when this flu business ends, I might try to get down to Argentina for three or four weeks to check out Las Lenas. If not I should have six weeks to spend in the Austrian alps around December.


What flu business? You're getting hit with the flu in Swiss miss land?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

My favourite Dave Downing quote: _"Do it to stoke people out and make snowboarding look good"_

I love snowboarding. I enjoy the sport in all its forms (yes, even slalom), the community, cameraderie. I want people to see how much fun it is, how diverse it is and get stoked like we all are. 

I chatted with a couple of friends about this today (from a socially acceptable distance...by text message). That's my goal for every season, now. It's the reason I teach as well. Teaching is hard, but the happiness when something clicks for a beginner is amazing. Advanced riders are fun, too, but they already like the sport; they're already hooked. Giving a newbie their first 'hit' of this drug that we're all addicted to is fun. Having a student leave a lesson and say they want to be pro snowboarder when they're older is awesome.

I'll ride a lot of boards this year...like every year. I enjoy doing it, learning about them, learning about the companies behind them, comparing boards in various types of terrain/conditions, talking about them with anyone willing to humour me. It makes me a better rider. It also allows me to speak knowledgably with my students, other riders and other instructors about gear. I have my own preferences, but I still enjoy riding boards that I know aren't actually 'my style.' It helps the (mostly local) economy. So I'll keep doing that this season, too.

Finally, I love riding with my kids. Looking forward to doing more of that this year as well. Hopefully by the end of next season we'll all be riding boards, with nobody left on skis.

Edit: Hoping to get the snowskate out more than two days next season as well...


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> What flu business? You're getting hit with the flu in Swiss miss land?


I'm actually in Afghanistan, my location shows up in Switzerland since I have to use a VPN to connect to most websites. 

As of now the company I work for has cancelled all of our vacations until something happens with the Corona Virus. Also, there's no telling when the resorts will reopen even if I get cleared to take a vacation.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The NZ winter season starts in June, I hope we're not still in lock down then... Season goal: Actually get to snowboard in 2020.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Given the Aussie dollar being so shit, I think it's time I forget Japan where I have gone for so many years and consider Canada again as I enjoyed their company last time I did a season with the family there..maybe Reve as that's an awesome mountain. Probably just continue to work on carving trying to get natural and switch the same and board less, but appreciate it more each time I go. Love to ride with my boys even though they will kill me following them in the surf or snow one day as they are much better than me.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Besides the obvious - ride as much as possible, push personal skill limits, do not get injured, etc. - I will be aiming to unload more stuff than I take on. Apart from the few genuinely collectible stuff, most will either be sold or may be even given away.

Own less, do more. That's my plan going forward.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I love the idea of owning less and doing more, but I'm relatively new to things and a decent rider. I know that the couple of boards i have will do everything I need them to do but I'm so curious about how things ride differently etc.

I was never like this with bikes when I used to race lol. Bought the right way boards are way cheaper and definitely take up way less room!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

drblast said:


> Now I can't even get on my splitboard because the forest service has closed public lands to all uphill travel. It makes sense from an emergency responder perspective, but I'm bummed.


Wut...have I been in the basement too long?...haven't heard this...I thought Jay said we should get outside for some exercise. I got 10 days off coming up...released from the hospital. Actually the hospital is really sloooow and lots of staff are called off/low census because there are not many patents to take care of. Fuk that, I'm splitting at least 1 day.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Wut...have I been in the basement too long?...haven't heard this...I thought Jay said we should get outside for some exercise. I got 10 days off coming up...released from the hospital. Actually the hospital is really sloooow and lots of staff are called off/low census because there are not many patents to take care of. Fuk that, I'm splitting at least 1 day.


The regular floors are kind of slow and the covid teams are ramping up. 

I'm actually really worried about what happens next...like... Whats going to happen to all the people with things like heart failure who aren't coming in right now? I hope they're not coming in with covid instead... 

The worst of this is 2+ weeks away in the US regardless of where you are.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Oh i 100% agree.....two weeksand shit will hit the fan. Our census in the emergency department is waaaayyyyy down on # of ppl but up on acuity. I actually went home early tonight which never happens. But that being said......we had a huge upswing of rapid intubations in the ed yesterday. Our covid floor is pretty full. And our icu and pcu have switched to icu covid and icu not covid. 
To get back on track...my goals for this next year are 
To get out with as many different groups of people as possible. I find i learn something new every time I go with a different group. 
To continue to fine tune the gear that works best for me. In all the years I've been boarding this past year was the first time I've had properly fitting boots and I've been able to get so much better. 
To have quality not quantity. 
To push my limits a little each time so i can continue to improve but to stay healthy because I need to work too.


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

My goal is to just get out and enjoy snowboarding, period.

And to hope that there will be a 2020-21 season. If there isn't, I hope to get out and enjoy snowboarding in 2021-22.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I stay with the good old "ride more powder", and get my foot fixed... (feels a bit like Groundhog Day ? was supposed to happen this spring. Well... excellent timing, right?)


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

arbroadbent said:


> Oh i 100% agree.....two weeksand shit will hit the fan. Our census in the emergency department is waaaayyyyy down on # of ppl but up on acuity. I actually went home early tonight which never happens. But that being said......we had a huge upswing of rapid intubations in the ed yesterday. Our covid floor is pretty full. And our icu and pcu have switched to icu covid and icu not covid.
> To get back on track...my goals for this next year are
> To get out with as many different groups of people as possible. I find i learn something new every time I go with a different group.
> To continue to fine tune the gear that works best for me. In all the years I've been boarding this past year was the first time I've had properly fitting boots and I've been able to get so much better.
> ...


Which state are you in?

In MA there's been some commotion because some of the harvard hospitals are cutting salaries for ED docs...



neni said:


> I stay with the good old "ride more powder", and get my foot fixed... (feels a bit like Groundhog Day ? was supposed to happen this spring. Well... excellent timing, right?)


Get that taken care of! Good time to plan out a solid recovery.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My wife caught me watching snowboarding porn on youtube: fails compilations, gear reviews, trip videos, instructional videos...

Not quite out of my system, apparently.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

In Colorado right now.....our ed docs aren't getting cut yet but hours aren't great. Initially they didn't want to cover sick pay but they are getting on board with similar groups.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

We need to be looking after our doctors, nurses and all first responders as best we can now, but we'll also need to be providing a shit load of support god forbid after all this is over.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

For real. Is going to get way worse b4 it gets better.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Just crossed off one of my goals today...Snowboarding @ Deer Valley! ??A silver lining of resorts being closed. For those of you that don’t know Deer Valley is one of the few places that doesn’t allow snowboarding on its trails.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Keep working on switch, drops, jumps. And get out splitting more. It’s just so much more of a mountain experience.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

To simply get back on a deck. Having missed the entire season with my shoulder, I am so looking forward to the simple joy of sliding down a run, any run. I am working hard to build the shoulder strength back up so as to have the confidence in it to survive a fall. I guess I could avoid that issue by simply not falling...........Ya, like that's going to happen.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Be comfortable on medium jumps and fsbs3's with grabs. Be comfortable on rails maybe even spin onto them.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

*Provided this season goes ahead in Australia*

keep strengthening my core through longboarding / pumping, that's not gonna change anytime soon
if this season goes ahead, I'm moving closer to the snow with my old man. We were already meant to be doing the move (had started filling out application paperwork a month ago), but Covid changed all that. <<< if the move goes ahead, that will also entail getting rid of my little RenaultSport, and getting something more snow appropriate
Work on upping my carving game -- both regular and switch, with ++ angles
Have dedicated "switch only" days on the hill
I kinda want to work on some fundamentals, e.g. total comfort on straight airs (no grabs), tightening my game when it comes to spinning all 4 ways, work on getting back to having a smooth, effortless looking style.

*If this season DOESN'T go ahead in Aus*

save like a motherfcker, for hopefully 2 months in Japan next year (I can ride in Aus and not use ANY annual leave with my job, and I've currently got like 230hrs saved up)
out on the longboard every day, get fit, improve core strength, build agility and stamina
grab a new setup (boards, boots, bindings) some time after the middle of the year, to support Twelve Board Store
put time into learning something new (dunno what yet -- a new language, sewing, get into affiliate marketing properly this time)
*** the above would require that I grow some balls, so that's another goal.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> *Provided this season goes ahead in Australia*
> 
> keep strengthening my core through longboarding / pumping, that's not gonna change anytime soon
> if this season goes ahead, I'm moving closer to the snow with my old man. We were already meant to be doing the move (had started filling out application paperwork a month ago), but Covid changed all that. <<< if the move goes ahead, that will also entail getting rid of my little RenaultSport, and getting something more snow appropriate
> ...


Where are you looking at moving to, VIC or NSW, Jindy?

2 Months in Japan would be awesome.

I hit twelve boards up yesterday for a price on a ONEwheeler XR, not cheap but did have some money put aside after selling the boat.........but today just realised I've got around $40k in tax to pay within the next 30 days after finaly getting on to MyGov account. Everyone else is getting $750 and I get slugged with a big tax bill.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

NT.Thunder said:


> I hit twelve boards up yesterday for a price on a ONEwheeler XR, not cheap but did have some money put aside after selling the boat.........but today just realised I've got around $40k in tax to pay within the next 30 days after finaly getting on to MyGov account. Everyone else is getting $750 and I get slugged with a big tax bill.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Loving my new pint! Got about 50 miles on it and I think I'm ready to upgrade to an XR, I really want it for the range and off roading


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

vodkaboarder said:


>


That reviewer gets it. Thanks for posting.

One thing you notice about the demographic of the onewheel? Lots of mid-life and older men. Because it's expensive and more people in that demographic can afford it than in the younger age groups.

You've probably seen this joke. Leading cause of injury in older men? , Thinking they're still young men. It doesn't help that the app tracks and displays your high speed. So what do people do? Try to go fast. It's a good idea to spend a lot of miles right off the bat going slowly and learning good control, building the reflexes that will keep you safe. But just like snowboarding, most people don't care to stay on the bunny hill or work on basic skills any longer than the minimum. People want to get going as soon as possible on a onewheel, just like they want to go up the chair lift and down a mountain as soon as possible on a snowboard. People dislike being beginners. I spent about 20 km of the board's life just riding in front of our house, building up the skills and reflexes needed to ride it safely.

I'm in the demographic mentioned above. I don't go fast. I use it to keep up my foot steering for snowboarding. It's great for that. I use it to practice my snowboarding form and stay comfortable riding switch and it's great for those as well. It was designed to mimic snowboarding, and I use it as a tool to do that in the off season.

It's definitely not without risks, though, and the single-wheeled design does make it inherently more difficult to ride and more dangerous than electric skateboards.

The warnings in the original instructions said not to ride it in sand, that changing the tire voids the warranty, and all kinds of other stuff (so I'm told...never actually read them, haha). The reality is that those are exactly the things people are doing with it. People do as they please, then blame the manufacturers for creating dangerous products.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

zc1 said:


> One thing you notice about the demographic of the onewheel? Lots of mid-life and older men. Because it's expensive and more people in that demographic can afford it than in the younger age groups.
> 
> Leading cause of injury in older men? Thinking there still young. It doesn't help that the app tracks and displays your high speed. So what do people do? Try to go fast.
> 
> ...


That's interesting regarding sand, I asked yesterday wehther it was any good on sand and whilst noit saying sand or beach specific, they came back and said it would tackle any terrain.

I'm keen to try it, again, no outlets locally where I am so would be an outright purchase online and hope for the best, still it's expensive. 

What do you mean by canging the toe?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Sorry, edited the post. It was supposed to be tire. Using my phone to post and I'm terrible at it.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

zc1 said:


> Sorry, edited the post. It was supposed to be tire. Using my phone to post and I'm terrible at it.


Haha, makes sense, just re-read my post and makes no sense, too reliant on auto correct these days.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Personally,.. at this point, I'll be happy if Im alive and if there's anything even open for the season. ?‍♂

Fukin' virus!


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> Where are you looking at moving to, VIC or NSW, Jindy?
> 
> 2 Months in Japan would be awesome.
> 
> I hit twelve boards up yesterday for a price on a ONEwheeler XR, not cheap but did have some money put aside after selling the boat.........but today just realised I've got around $40k in tax to pay within the next 30 days after finaly getting on to MyGov account. Everyone else is getting $750 and I get slugged with a big tax bill.


Was eyeing up places somewhere in the Alpine region of VIC, first -- Bright or Myrtleford (both have their draws. I'm mindful of massive non-snowsports "minority" traffic just walking around looking cool in Bright, though. Call it racist, I don't care -- I'm 1/4 Filipino. Do I want to see hundreds of Hiace vans full of Filos clogging up stores, parking lots, and the roads themselves? FCK NO).

WTF with your tax!?!?!? Is that tax you have to pay on the sale of the boat, or something? Or just back tax from previous years? Ouch man  



16gkid said:


> Loving my new pint! Got about 50 miles on it and I think I'm ready to upgrade to an XR, I really want it for the range and off roading
> View attachment 153466


I hadn't scrolled all the way down the pic, and was thinking "fuuuuuuuuuu that truck is SICK!" -- is that yours as well? ALWAYS got time for a Kei truck.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> Was eyeing up places somewhere in the Alpine region of VIC, first -- Bright or Myrtleford (both have their draws. I'm mindful of massive non-snowsports "minority" traffic just walking around looking cool in Bright, though. Call it racist, I don't care -- I'm 1/4 Filipino. Do I want to see hundreds of Hiace vans full of Filos clogging up stores, parking lots, and the roads themselves? FCK NO).
> 
> WTF with your tax!?!?!? Is that tax you have to pay on the sale of the boat, or something? Or just back tax from previous years? Ouch man


Combination of a few things, a business I had and have now closed, last years personal income tax return and also a trust we have. It works well but the tax responsibilities do creep up on you. I hadn't been able to check MyGov due to the amount of traffic it's been getting with it linked ot the Welfare system of late. I knew it was there but sort of turned a blind eye to it with everything else going on.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> Combination of a few things, a business I had and have now closed, last years personal income tax return and also a trust we have. It works well but the tax responsibilities do creep up on you. I hadn't been able to check MyGov due to the amount of traffic it's been getting with it linked ot the Welfare system of late. I knew it was there but sort of turned a blind eye to it with everything else going on.


Geez man, I can only hope that you somehow are able to get some sort of special dispensation with the whole Covid thing. $40k to pay in 30 days' time? I've NEVER been able to do that, even with savings (which I'm pretty poor with, to be honest).


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> Geez man, I can only hope that you somehow are able to get some sort of special dispensation with the whole Covid thing. $40k to pay in 30 days' time? I've NEVER been able to do that, even with savings (which I'm pretty poor with, to be honest).


Yeah it's all good, we had most of the money squirrelled away as we knew about most of it, just not when it was due. We've also been saving like a bastard for the house extension but that's all gone to shite now. Just always comes as a shock when you have to hand it over, I go postal for about 12 hours like Michael Douglas in that movie Falling Down but then reality kicks in pretty quick and we just pay it and start again.

Has anyone ever had any luck coverting their skiing kids to snowboarding?

I've let my daughter ski for too long now and she's pretty good for her age and now she doesn't want to try snowboarding, not that it's a big deal but would love her to give it a crack. thinking next trip maybe I book her a half day lesson and see how she goes.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> Has anyone ever had any luck coverting their skiing kids to snowboarding?
> 
> I've let my daughter ski for too long now and she's pretty good for her age and now she doesn't want to try snowboarding, not that it's a big deal but would love her to give it a crack. thinking next trip maybe I book her a half day lesson and see how she goes.


The hottest snow girl I ever dated would say (and I would agree): it's not one or the other. It's not either skiing *or *snowboarding. I've met both guys and gals who will switch out between skis and snowboards -- for ALL types of snow (whatever we on this forum have, they've got DOUBLE), depending both on what mood they're in, and what conditions are like. 

I had a former friend from work, who if she wanted to do 540's on 20+ft park kickers, if she wasn't feeling it on skis that day, she's go back to her staff accom, get into her snowboard boots and gear, and go back to the park. 

I think that'd be an awesome skill to have. I never decry skiers (well, not good ones -- just asshole jock weekend skiers), because that's where I came from. I've half a mind to, in addition to my longboards for the summer, get a set of XC land skis, too. 

Get her to do both, I reckon! Sorry for shitting on!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I put my kids on skis. I grew up with skis and I think it’s a good idea to start with that.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> I put my kids on skis. I grew up with skis and I think it’s a good idea to start with that.


No kids yet but that is the plan.
As long as they end up loving pow and trees.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’d like to be able to spread enough butter cover a loaf. I’m workin on a slice by slice basis.

Its always been the more playful aspects of riding that Ive over looked.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah it's all good, we had most of the money squirrelled away as we knew about most of it, just not when it was due. We've also been saving like a bastard for the house extension but that's all gone to shite now. Just always comes as a shock when you have to hand it over, I go postal for about 12 hours like Michael Douglas in that movie Falling Down but then reality kicks in pretty quick and we just pay it and start again.
> 
> Has anyone ever had any luck coverting their skiing kids to snowboarding?
> 
> I've let my daughter ski for too long now and she's pretty good for her age and now she doesn't want to try snowboarding, not that it's a big deal but would love her to give it a crack. thinking next trip maybe I book her a half day lesson and see how she goes.


My 9 year old is in her second season of snowboarding, actually she was. Usually, she will choose to go out on her snowboard but sometimes she will ski. The 7 year old was supposed to start during the school holidays in April. She is devastated. The 5 year old is desperate to snowboard. 

With the 9 year old she is happy to cruise the blue runs and the not too steep red runs on her snowboard. She also loves the boardercross and the small park. If she wants to go with me on the steeper reds and black runs then she will ski. She has already said next season that she doesn't want me to buy her skis.

Next season she is going to join the little boarders club. My mate is the instructor and every Saturday they go out and just ride around, hit the pow stashes off piste and just have fun.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Mine all started on skis, as did I when I was in elementary school. The youngest are still very much beginners on boards, but right now they want to board and I'm very much ok with that.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

My goal this year was (and I was close to achieving it) was to the kids good enough where we could hike some places or perhaps up Loveland and take the dog with us. That's not happening this year now. I think I'll work on my switch riding since I never really cared to put much effort into switch, but now that I'm stuck with the kiddos on easy runs maybe I'll give switch a try.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

They want to do what daddy does so get them on a board  Lots of tiny gear out there!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> They want to do what daddy does so get them on a board  Lots of tiny gear out there!


How's NZ looking @Manicmouse for this season? I'm still holding onto a slither of hope on getting there later in the season. Any talk on whether resorts will open this season or still too far out.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

NT.Thunder said:


> How's NZ looking @Manicmouse for this season? I'm still holding onto a slither of hope on getting there later in the season. Any talk on whether resorts will open this season or still too far out.


Nothing official yet but our lockdown will surely go into the start of the winter season.

Some snow already on the hills down south...


----------



## GURU Adventure Travel (Apr 5, 2020)

We're already planning our trips for next year, and as sad as we are about the early end to this season, we're getting amped thinking about what we're going to put together for next. Definitely doing Mammoth with Eddie Wall, possibly Jackson with Alex Yoder, thinking about Big Sky Montana with Wiley Miller, possibly Park City with Dash Longe, and we definitely want to get to Japan - there are a few Pros we have lined-up for that. For anyone that wants to join one of our trips with a Pro, check our site and get yourself on a standby list or send us an email ?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

GURU Adventure Travel said:


> We're already planning our trips for next year, and as sad as we are about the early end to this season, we're getting amped thinking about what we're going to put together for next. Definitely doing Mammoth with Eddie Wall, possibly Jackson with Alex Yoder, thinking about Big Sky Montana with Wiley Miller, possibly Park City with Dash Longe, and we definitely want to get to Japan - there are a few Pros we have lined-up for that. For anyone that wants to join one of our trips with a Pro, check our site and get yourself on a standby list or send us an email [emoji1690]


That’s the spirit! Stoke for the 20-21 season. Personally looking at an Epic trip to CA. Kirkwood, Heavenly, Northstar. Hmmmm


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I like how smooth/flowy she is linking park features:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Loving my new pint! Got about 50 miles on it and I think I'm ready to upgrade to an XR, I really want it for the range and off roading
> View attachment 153466


Nice man! I've got about 60 miles on my XR right now and I love how much it feels like pow turns on paved trails. I'm happy riding and carving pavement right now, but I'm sure I'll take it off road soon. Honestly, it's the best non-snow thing I've ever bought, I love it.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> Nice man! I've got about 60 miles on my XR right now and I love how much it feels like pow turns on paved trails. I'm happy riding and carving pavement right now, but I'm sure I'll take it off road soon. Honestly, it's the best non-snow thing I've ever bought, I love it.


Wait till you start hitting the trails, you will be hooked! Had a local guy cut treads on the stock Vega and holy shit it changed everything, the XR is an off-road beast now, and I'm still at 24psi so it keeps a rounder profile and it turns really well still, but I can also blast gravel roads at 15mph, I've been hitting up forest preserves every day that it's been in the 50's, it's so much fun!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

16gkid said:


> Wait till you start hitting the trails, you will be hooked! Had a local guy cut treads on the stock Vega and holy shit it changed everything, the XR is an off-road beast now, and I'm still at 24psi so it keeps a rounder profile and it turns really well still, but I can also blast gravel roads at 15mph, I've been hitting up forest preserves every day that it's been in the 50's, it's so much fun!
> View attachment 153801
> 
> View attachment 153802
> ...


Hit me with your insta if you have one!


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

At 54 years old this August I’ll be spending more time on my mtn bikes to lose some of the weight gain from this virus bs, hit the kettlebells 3 days a week and stretch 30 minutes a day


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I recommend adding yoga over just stretching! Stretch too, but yoga helps bigly imho.


----------



## cjaggie123 (Oct 21, 2018)

My goal is to actually progress my skills instead of just cruising and goofing off. Never been a park guy, but trying to learn. Definintely need to condition better in the offseason too, stop getting winded.


----------



## ETonasnowboard (Jan 28, 2018)

front side 180s and 360s from the toe side (I hate those rotations somehow)
cab 540 would be awesome, improve on nollie 360
solid backside 360 maybe
(all of these on the slope/sidehits, as I am an absolute pussy when it comes to airtime... actually, i would like to get better at jumping ramps too.)
And then I would like to improve my technique in the regular stuff, become a better teacher to more experienced snowboarders (who annoyingly enough make mistakes that are SO HARD to get out compared to beginners), and pass the remaining stuff of the Landes snowboard. 

This will probably be my last full season, so I want to make the most out of it


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm not so sure boarding will even be an option next year so I am wasting no energy on thinking about it really, especially if I have to pay $200 a night in a tiny hotel room for 14 days when I get back. Going to get better at my numerous sporting hobbies and perfect my home brew rum making whilst staying happy and safe. Sounds boring, but some types of boring appeals when you get older I reckon.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

This thread takes me keenly, as I managed to get a first and last (haha, thanks to the hard shutdown in my state) day on the hill, with my dad.

Hard to be succinct, given my propensity to shit on and on, so I'll list points:

Keep pumping/surf-skating, and try to transition that into mild downhill longboarding.
getfitloosewieghtblahblahblah
get creative when it comes to local snow / country industry. Folks are still hanging on to the best of what they can get from the past, and I appreciate that - but the world is gonna be a VERY different looking place, 6 months from now. I love Hokkaido..... but wonder if I can get back there within the next 3 years.
Convince my dad (who is currently living with me, riding out Covid, away from his usual digs and job in Indonesian mining) - convince him to retire. I'd rather he is here and alive with me, getting our one day of the season, vs. earning big (big = big enough to have secret bank accounts in Singapore, with VIP lounges etc... it's pretty fkcing sick, I've been there to see it in person before) $$$. <-- Still no fountain of youth, so $$$ still cannot buy life. We can figure shit out together, even if we are scraping pennies.
Keep earning enough to keep being a patron of people I believe in. Won't mention names, but yeah. I try to put aside for worthy causes, and I hope, in spite of the total sh1t that's going down... that they endure.
Give where I can. $14 for meat? Take the $20 note, as my effort to try to contribute. I'm a simple guy, but where I can, I will try to keep hopefully slowly drip-feeding the local alpine shire economy
Tell anyone from Melbourne, when they're in lockdown, that if they have any thoughts about how our government's measures to try to get the curve to flatten, is beneath them.... maybe take the Subaru VW Polo out, and intimidate them off one of our lovely curvy mountain passes around my way. Perhaps they might get the message, then?

Yes, I'm angry and jaded.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

buller_scott said:


> The hottest snow girl I ever dated would say (and I would agree): it's not one or the other. It's not either skiing *or *snowboarding. I've met both guys and gals who will switch out between skis and snowboards -- for ALL types of snow (whatever we on this forum have, they've got DOUBLE), depending both on what mood they're in, and what conditions are like.
> 
> I had a former friend from work, who if she wanted to do 540's on 20+ft park kickers, if she wasn't feeling it on skis that day, she's go back to her staff accom, get into her snowboard boots and gear, and go back to the park.
> 
> ...


Roller skis would be great training. You can get ones with big pneumatic wheels that can be used on dirt and gravel. Skate style - it will work the bejesus out of your legs, IMO.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

buller_scott said:


> This thread takes me keenly, as I managed to get a first and last (haha, thanks to the hard shutdown in my state) day on the hill, with my dad.
> 
> Hard to be succinct, given my propensity to shit on and on, so I'll list points:
> 
> ...


with large justification Man, selfish dumbcunce ruining it for everyone else. VIC copped it in part because of Tulla airport being a 24/7 entry point to Aus. So then our state govt has to quarantine these returning travellers, and the dickhead security guards doing the nasty with corona infected people, and not following proper hygiene & distance protocols, then probably spreading it to their families etc etc etc.
Little to no chance for a season in VIC, esp as Vail resorts has shut Hotham and Falls down for however long.

Currently shopping online for masks and working up the motivation to go for a walk or a bike ride.
Did a food shop on friday - no-one physical distancing at the supermarket, & I was about the only one I saw wearing a frikken mask. People here seem to be selfish and stupid. I swear I'm going to find one of those old school hockey goalie masks to wear over my p2, and a Punisher t-shirt. 

Fucking Corona Zombies.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Next year, keep on being a patroller for sure.
For the first time, I will be rolling with two boards, never did since 1995. Will have the choice considering the conditions for sure.

Getting older, will try to focus more on carving and buttering. Because last time I hit a box for jibbing, with my patroller coat on of course, I've catch a edge so badly and took a hell of slam down the box...didn't look good at all.

I had a pretty good season last year before everything went down the drain because of the Covid-XIX, but I sure I'll get a great one again.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

d3tro said:


> I had a pretty good season last year before everything went down the drain because of the Covid-XIX, but I sure I'll get a great one again.


Up until yesterday, I could have got most of my $$$ back for the unused portion of my Epic Pass, here in Oz....

..... But one can never, never, NEVER give up hope!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> Up until yesterday, I could have got most of my $$$ back for the unused portion of my Epic Pass, here in Oz....
> 
> ..... But one can never, never, NEVER give up hope!


What's going on with the Vic season now with new lockdowns and CV19 on the up again?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I've been following as a preview to what we might see in Canada come November-December...









Mt Buller to keep lifts open despite Melbourne lockdown


This year, in Victoria, ski resorts haven't lost their snow cover, they've lost their market, but Mount Buller's lifts are still running.




www.traveller.com.au













Popular Australian ski resorts closed due to coronavirus concerns







www.9news.com.au


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

zc1 said:


> I've been following as a preview to what we might see in Canada come November-December...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the mountain bike season in Whistler is going to be a good preview of the upcoming ski season. If it all goes to shit and they have to re-close everything, they'll be a lot more cautious about throwing the doors open this winter.

OTOH, if it comes off fairly clean, the only question will be whether they're letting in international travel.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I was keen to go back to Revi next year but I think, even if it were possible, there will be millions of frothing Canadians given their season was cut short and I reckon it will be super busy. IF I can get to Japan without having to pay for 14 days shitty hotel accom when I get back, I think that will be the plan as it is only busy due to Australians and many won't go this season I think. I don't do crowds.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Donutz said:


> I think the mountain bike season in Whistler is going to be a good preview of the upcoming ski season. If it all goes to shit and they have to re-close everything, they'll be a lot more cautious about throwing the doors open this winter.
> 
> OTOH, if it comes off fairly clean, the only question will be whether they're letting in international travel.


Difference being winter time people are indoors more, URTIs spread more easily, flu season happens. Their winter events are more likely to predict our winter events than our summer events are to predict our winter events. We don't predict our flu season based on how our summer goes.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

zc1 said:


> I've been following as a preview to what we might see in Canada come November-December...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respectfully, I'd be watching Perisher + Falls + Hotham, down here. Forget Buller - they're a lone wolf who will do whatever it takes to test the limits re: Covid, in order to be able to sell as many day tickets as possible (when I say lone wolf, I don't mean a wild, majestic animal - Buller is a disease ridden, mangy, smelly, grotty loser-of-the-pack wolf). 

There is SUPPOSED to be a hard border between metropolitan Melbourne, and regional Victorian towns. I would bet both my left nuts, that Buller staff are NOT screening their patrons to determine if they're from a Covid hotspot - they'll take money from wherever, rules be damned (or in Buller's case: "wha.... what are the rules again?")


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> What's going on with the Vic season now with new lockdowns and CV19 on the up again?


Oh sorry man, I missed this - didn't mean to be rude!

Yep - shit went from double digits, a few days later we're hitting triple digits, Premier Dan Andrews is getting visibly cranky in his press releases, that #MelbourneDoesn'tSeemToFckingGetIt. So he, to quote one of my favourite songs from Bone Thugs n Harmony: "dun shut this whole thing down".

Hard border between Melbourne metro and regional Victoria. TOO MANY warnings to people who are trying to get around the rules, not enough fines, which are too cheap anyway, at only $1600. <<< I reckon the fines should be enough for, e.g. a snowboarder, to have to forfeit an entire season. Say, $8k and a heavy mark against their credit rating? THEN Melburnians might fcking get it.

SO, not sure what Hotham is doing, but Falls have suspended lift operations until at least Aug 19th. Mountain is still open (lodges, eateries), and you can see people hiking on the snow cams - Ski Patrol is still providing services, which is mighty admirable and noble of them, and I tip my hat to those total warriors.

Buller of course, is still going, and as mentioned previously, I doubt they would care if they sold 10 lift tickets to people from one of those housing commission towers - per the movie Idiocracy: "oh yaaah! I like money though".

CV19 numbers don't look like they're on a downward trend - at least not one strong enough to be hopeful that the lifts will start turning again on Aug 19. One of the mayors from a north-east Melbourne shire, apparently mentioned that when you go out, there's no such thing as CV19 - everyone's still up and about without a worry in the world, evidently trying to drive the numbers up.

A couple of locals with contacts up at Falls, reckon that insider info says that the idea that lift operations will recommence in late August, has been canned.

It's a sad state of affairs for the entire state, but don't worry, Melburnians - you keep hugging and kissing each other because no one has a right to take your cultural customs away from you, you keep arranging big gatherings and parties because it's your right, and you keep going out and shopping and taking #LookHowFakelyGlamorousMyLifeIsWhilstIDoASelfieNextToMyGrilledCheeseSandwich shots at cafes.

EDIT: I just thought about that last one. Who the fck does this???? I have NEVER taken a picture of myself, next to a steak and some potatoes, for example.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

buller_scott said:


> Oh sorry man, I missed this - didn't mean to be rude!
> 
> Yep - shit went from double digits, a few days later we're hitting triple digits, Premier Dan Andrews is getting visibly cranky in his press releases, that #MelbourneDoesn'tSeemToFckingGetIt. So he, to quote one of my favourite songs from Bone Thugs n Harmony: "dun shut this whole thing down".
> 
> ...


Dude, Idiocracy is a _*Documentary*_. Too many dumbcunce in Melbourne, and elsewhere, no doubt.

The "fully sik" people may get fully sick. and pass it on to too many others. 

I don't get what part of "stay the fuck at home, dickheads" they don't understand. 

any bullshit about "my rights (read: lifestyle) are being taken away" is null and void because their stupidity harms others.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

My goal last season was to get my 540s back for my 40th birthday... My 360s were still on point but the 540s were giving me some trouble (doesn't help that I hadn't done any for about 10years). That's still the objective and I have until mid-feb before I turn 41 so it could happen.
Other than that, snowboardwise, it was all about teaching my kids.
Now that summer's here, I'm trying to reach 3000 km on my roadbike. it's mid-july and I'm halfway there. Considering how late the season started over here it's damn good and I should make it the weather remains on my side.
There are a few tricks I want to get down in the skatepark. Good thing my kids are coming with me too.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

zc1 said:


> Difference being winter time people are indoors more, URTIs spread more easily, flu season happens. Their winter events are more likely to predict our winter events than our summer events are to predict our winter events. We don't predict our flu season based on how our summer goes.


Which makes the summer season a really good predictor of trouble. If they (we) can't keep it together during the much easier summer season, then winter season will not go well. If the summer season goes well, there will be optimism for the winter season, your comments about flu notwithstanding.


----------

